# Advice For Pursuing Part-Time Career



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone hear has pursued a part-time carrier and it they could offer any advice (such as common pitfalls, finding a job with benefits, struggling to support yourself, ...).

I would also welcome any suggestions on any sectors that have a lot of part-time careers that I can pursue (as most careers I know I can pursue seem to be full-time).


So, now that you know why I wrote this thread, I'll add more personal information:

Right now I am talking some graduate math courses and I am realizing the longer I am in these college programs, the lonelier I get and I was once passionate about pure mathematics, but it is now starting to feel like a great weight on me. ... I still want to learn more mathematics, but I want to learn it on my own and I don't want to pay thousands of dollars to learn it and I don't want to put finding a career on hold any longer. I want to be self sufficient but I don't want to have a lot of money. My time, and what I do with it is valuable to me and I don't want to waste it so I can buy things I don't need when most of the things I enjoy have no monetary cost. 



Mr. Meepers said:


> For the past few months I have been thing about "projects" that I want to work on and how I can be happy if I had time for them. I don't care if they can make me money or not, if I can do them and if at least someone benefits from them, I would be very content with that. It would be good for me because I would be doing something I want to do and, if someone could benefit, it would be good for them too. ... I don't want to say that I am an ambitious man, because I'm not ... but I can have ambitious streaks where I may try to do a lot of things that I don't have time for :tongue: ... I suppose some of my goals are a little ambitious, such as I want to write a book and/or website that makes graduate level mathematics *quickly* accessible (cut down the amount of time it takes to learn it), maintains this concept of "mathematical beauty" and inspiring wonder, is fairly formal (enough to know the actual definitions, proofs, read research papers), and, if possible, free or near free (unfortunately the things I want may conflict with each other a bit) ... and considering I still have a lot more to learn, it is a bit more daunting than it sounds lol ... but I have another less ambitious non-ending project(s) ... but anyway, I would like to be able to do them (and hope they contribute to society in some way lol) ..... but I also want enough time to just pause and relax (I like to go through things slowly) and goof off a little too :tongue: ... and pursue other dreams.
> 
> Anyway, I hope I don't sound lazy or self-centered, but I've been thinking that as my "normal" job (the one I make money with), I might be happier if I could do that only part time. If I can do the things I want to do (my "personal" goals), I probably would be okay with a lot of different types of work. And I don't want to be rich or anything (I would not no what to do if I had a lot of money lol) ... but I do want enough to live off off (live a healthy lifestyle ... which includes seeing doctors XD), pay for things I need for my "projects", help the ones I love, and maybe a little extra spending cash (I'm pretty good at entertaining myself for "free"), and some cash to save for emergencies and future expenses. ... All that adds up  ....... But if I could find a decent paying part time job, I would be pretty happy with that ^__^
> 
> Edit: Oh ... and I want enough time to love and care for the people close to me and have them feel loved and cared for :kitteh: ^__^ ... that would be high on my list of priorities too ^__^


- http://personalitycafe.com/infp-for...d-random-thoughts-ideas-1150.html#post2978423


I am pretty flexible with the part time job to pursue, although I would prefer sometime meaning, that helps people ... where I can interact with people in small groups. I was think being a part-time tutor might be great. And I tend to be great with kids ... And I think I would really love to be in any field where I can encourage and inspire people. I think that would be such a meaning career. 
But, I was thinking that I would prefer to not work more than 30 hours a week ... I even thought about getting two part time jobs where 10 of the 30 hours I works I did manual labor or something (Get paid to keep in shape, make sure I exercise everyday .... without worrying as much about getting severe physical problems that can come decades down the line from working some of those jobs, such as a chipped knee cap) ... And yes, adding the extra travel time and not getting pain lunches may make two jobs adding up to 30 hrs take as much time out of my day as one full-time job, but it would add more variety and give me a chance to meet and bond with more people, so it would be more fun ^__^, so I would consider it.

Anyway, I am interested in learning what jobs I can go into with minimal classes I need to take (I have a MS in Math and a BS in Physics and Math ...I've taking quite a few humanities courses as well lol ... I have a lot of formal education behind my belt and it would be great if I do not need anymore).

I am young and I only need to support myself at the moment, and maybe looking for a part-time job is a mistake, but I am at a time in my life where I can make those mistakes (I think) and I hope they end up not being mistakes which is why I am posting here (to gain insight).
I probably sound very naive and perhaps selfish lol, but I would greatly appreciate any advice, wisdom, and ideas that any of you have. 
Thank You ^__^


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you read The 4-Hour Workweek and Timothy Ferriss ?

There are various network marketing opportunities that could produce an income stream with minimal additional classes though this may cause a bit of an upheaval in your social circles as you try to build up a down line if you choose to go down this road.

Last but not least, why not consider going the route of the entrepreneur that may spend a couple of years doing a ton of work to build a business but then may be able to reap the rewards of that once it has grown enough to be self-sustaining. Just some ideas to consider.


----------



## cookie_thief (Sep 12, 2012)

I think you can find part time work in any industry. Spend some time narrowing down the type of work you would like to do and start looking.

Also, if you have time for a part time job, you have time for your projects. Rather than looking for a job why don't you work on growing your projects?


Earn money by tutoring/teaching math while your in school. Use that money to build and host your website. Hire someone to build it for you in exchange for math lessons. Don't worry about making x dollar amount. I believe money follows if you give it a chance to.


----------



## Masterboy (Jul 22, 2011)

This is something many people face as well. Many years ago, I left my high paying IT career because I was determined to work on my own terms, and I strung together a series of part time jobs that formed a very nice career. You can read about this in depth here. Basically, you'll need to think outside of the box to find something in places not many are looking at. As with all good things in life, this process takes time, but you'll get there.



Mr. Meepers said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone hear has pursued a part-time carrier and it they could offer any advice (such as common pitfalls, finding a job with benefits, struggling to support yourself, ...).
> 
> ...


----------

